# Conseil achat iPad



## ng28c (25 Mai 2012)

Bonjour!

Je vais m'acheter un iPad en juillet (et plus tard un iMac mais bon) et j'aurais besoin de vos petits conseils pour savoir lequel acheter.
Je précise: je suis BELGE et donc les prix du refurb belge sont différent et pas autant de choix non plus..

Déjà un iPad 2 ou 3? Si je prends l'iPad 3 neuf ce sera le 16 go wifi à &#8364;479 (budget oblige).

Sinon refurb:
iPad 2 16Go WiFi + 3G &#8364;439
iPad 2 32Go WiFi + 3G &#8364;499
iPad 2 64Go WiFi &#8364;479

iPad 2 neuf 16Go WiFi &#8364;399

help


----------



## Lauange (25 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Quelle utilisation tu vas en faire ?


----------



## ng28c (25 Mai 2012)

Ce sera pour consommer du web,videos,magazines, lecture, pdf's


----------



## alanath (25 Mai 2012)

Si tu lis beaucoup avec ( magazines , pdf ) prend lIpad3 , ce sera beaucoup plus confortable


----------



## mistik (25 Mai 2012)

1) Sachant qu'avec le "nouvel iPad" (_iPad 3_) il faut choisir une capacité mémoire plus importante qu'avec un iPad 1 ou 2 du fait de l'écran retina. 
Donc il vaut mieux s'orienter vers 32 voire 64 Go.

2) Sinon si trop cher pour ta bourse : iPad 2.

3) Ou encore attendre l'arrivée du nouvel iPad sur le refurb.


----------



## ptibat (27 Mai 2012)

Pour moi, la réponse est iPad 2 et seulement iPad 2.

Je te renvoies vers une discussion : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/demande-de-precision-technique-sur-lipad-3-a-1101892.html

Ne serait-ce que pour une question de budget et surtout dans ton cas l'utilisation que tu en auras, l'iPad 2 te suffira amplement.

J'en viens encore à me demander pourquoi l'Ipad 3 ? Les sites spécialisés disent à peu près tous la même chose : iPad 3, un écran superbe mais rien de révolutionnaire.


----------



## ng28c (27 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, merci de vos réponses! 
Je pense me procurer un iPad 2 effectivement, mais je me pose une petite question.
Apparemment l'iPad est la meilleur liseuse pour PDF's (selon beaucoup de tests) mais j'aimerais aussi par exemple pouvoir lire des ebooks (prendre mes Harry Potter partout avec par exemple).

Est-ce que ce serait judicieux de prendre un iPad 2 + Kindle?

Et quels sont selon vous les points négatifs du iPad 2? (par exemple: app qui bug, mail pas beau ni fonctionnel ou quelque chose de ce genre)

Ou ne pas succomber à la tentation du plaisir et d'acheter pour acheter mais juste me procurer un eReader (j'ai déjà un ipod touch)?


----------



## ptibat (27 Mai 2012)

Tu pourras lire tes e-book au format .epub sans problème sur l'ipad via l'application ibook, entre autres. Ensuite c'est un autre débat, je ne possède pas de liseuse mais ceux qui l'utilisent ne tarissent pas d'éloges à leur sujet.

Confort de lecture exceptionnel, efficacité, autonomie... 

Je suis de ceux qui préfèrent le papier mais si ça ne te dérange pas, la liseuse peut te convenir.


----------



## ng28c (27 Mai 2012)

ptibat a dit:


> Je suis de ceux qui préfèrent le papier mais si ça ne te dérange pas, la liseuse peut te convenir.



Moi aussi, mais prendre un livre de plus de 700 pages avec à chaque fois dans un sac pour pouvoir lire partout, c'est moyen


----------



## ptibat (27 Mai 2012)

Dans ce cas, vois déjà si tu t'habitues ou pas à la lecture sur iPad, le retroéclairage n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus confortable sur la durée.

Tu envisageras la liseuse par la suite si cela ne te conviens que moyennement.

Mon avis personnel sur la liseuse mis à part la préférence pour le format papier: double emploi avec l'ipad et donc double investissement. Voilà pourquoi je m'en priverai.

J'ai un ami qui lit énormément (le mot est faible) de livres, essai, documentations en tous genres sur un écran lcd d'ordinateur de bureau, je ne sais pas comment il fait mais lui ne s'en plaint pas! Comme quoi certains savent s'en accommoder.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Juin 2012)

mistik a dit:


> 1) Sachant qu'avec le "nouvel iPad" (_iPad 3_) il faut choisir une capacité mémoire plus importante qu'avec un iPad 1 ou 2 du fait de l'écran retina.
> Donc il vaut mieux s'orienter vers 32 voire 64 Go.



rien à voir, les applications sont universelles... leur place a aussi augmenté sur l'Ipad 2 et 1, car elles inclus le retina, même si elle ne l'utilisent pas... T'imagine la galère si les dev devaient faire une version différente pour chaque appareil...

par contre 16Go, ça ne sert à rien, c'est juste un produit d'appel... Perso je galère déjà avec mes 64 Go à faire de la place tout le temps, alors je te déconseille fortement le 16Go...


----------



## cowpilot (4 Juin 2012)

Moi j'ai un 32 qui me convient largement. Je pensais prendre un 64 mais finalement, je 'ai pas besoin d'avoir 15 go de musique àvec moi, en général 5 me suffisent. Et j'ai toujours 2 ou 3 vidéos, mais quand j'ai besoin j'en charge des nouvelles depuis ace player, en wifi depuis mon nas. Suivant l'usage que tu en as, le 16 peut suffire. 
Sinon, je lis des ebooks , l'écran retina apporte un gros confort par rapport au 2. Et je ne suis pas gêné pour un sou. Maintenant je pense que le kindle est encore plus adapté à la lecture.


----------



## Ealdu (5 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad 2 32 Go, j'en suis ravie, si tu trouve le 64 en occasion, n'hesites pas on a jamais trop de mémoire et parfois la différence de prix est minime.
Mais 32 est un minimum quand même.


Pour le kindle, un cousin très gros lecteur en à pris un.
Très déçu,
pas simple pour y mettre les livres: ordinateur obligatoire pas de téléchargement direct,
pas très ergonomique: faut appuyer sur des bouton physique
Et il ne sert que pour les livres !!!   Au moins l'ipad reste plus polyvalent.
C'est vrai que si tu as un iPad en premier tu pourras testé et voir pour une liseuse après.


----------



## cowpilot (5 Juin 2012)

Euh, non tu n'as pas besoin d'ordinateur pour charger un livre, sauf pour les piratés. Comme sur l'ipad, la boutique kindle est en ligne. 
Les boutons tombent naturellement sous les doigts, avec une main on peut tenir le kindle et tourner les pages ce qui n'est pas faisable sur une tablette. 
Sinon, oui c'est pour lire uniquement. Mais ça il devait le savoir non?


----------



## Ealdu (6 Juin 2012)

Son but était bien sur la lecture !!! 

Par contre sur le sien pas d'Internet. Ordinateur obligatoire.


----------



## cowpilot (6 Juin 2012)

Ce n'est pas un Kindle alors, ou un vieux. Car le modèle de base(99&#8364 que je viens d'offrir à mon épouse a un acces wifi au store . Pas d'accès internet , juste au store Kindle


----------



## Ealdu (6 Juin 2012)

Il l'a eu pour Noël. Bon faut que je revois cela. 

J'avoue aussi que j'ai du partie pris aussi, je préfère l'ipad .....


----------



## ktophe (8 Juin 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> Son but était bien sur la lecture !!!
> 
> Par contre sur le sien pas d'Internet. Ordinateur obligatoire.


 
Moi j'ai un iphone 4 et j'ai pris un ipad 3 seulement wifi. Les ipad cellular avec 3G ne servent à rien au final. Avec l'iphone tu peux partager la connexion internet et avoir internet sur l'ipad wifi n'importe ou.

Quand on a un smartphone de type iphone, prendre un ipad avec 3G fait double emploi. Et du coup naussi beaucoup d'économies. L'ipad wifi est moins cher à l'achat, et surtout du coup pas besoin de prendre un deuxième abonnement chez son opérateur pour l'ipad.

Quand je suis chez moi j'utilise l'ipad en wifi avec ma freebox, quand je suis chez quelqu'un, pareil en wifi avec sa box (qui n'a pas de box maintenant?!) et quand je suis dehors sans réseau wifi, et bin je partage la 3G avec l'iphone. Au final j'ai toujours internet sur l'ipad même si il est que wifi.


----------



## OSX (8 Juin 2012)

Moi aussi je me suis posé la question avant mon achat y a 1mois. Après comparaison d'un iPad 2 et 3 l'un a coté de l'autre pour la lecture, l'achat d'un iPad 2 se montrait vite une erreur. Le précision de l'écran entre le 2 et 3 est plus que flagrante et l'écran du 2 me parraissait vite défectueux par son aspect floue sur les caractères! 
Sur internet, le 3 se montre également bien plus confortable. 
Voilà mon avis.


----------



## wip (11 Juin 2012)

Je me suis posé la même question (pour utilisation lecture de livre/pdf, magazines, mixage, surf, consultation photos), et la comparaison des deux écrans à été radicale! Pour lire, l'ipad 3 est nettement plus confortable. Par exemple, pour une page de magazine complète, il n'est pas neccessaire de zoomer sur l'ipad 3 afin de lire le texte. Sur Ipad 2, il sera très désagréable de lire cette page sans zoomer.
Globalement, pour tout ce qui est texte, l'iPad 3 est nettement plus confortable et évite d'avoir à zoomer tout le temps dans ses pdfs ou sur le net.
Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire, ce n'est pas dans les taches compliquées comme les jeux, la 3D ou la video que l'Ipad 3 est le meilleur. C'est dans la lecture de contenus avec du texte qui fera la différence, et là, ca change tout 
Ca fait quand même un sacré paquet d'applications qui en profitent !!


----------

